# Basic Sept 18th at Borden



## Chaz (25 Aug 2006)

Got my offer today around noon for RCR, 3rd battalion
Swear in on September 1st and start basic Sept. 18th at Borden
Hopefully I will see some people from here there.


----------



## Chaz (25 Aug 2006)

Got my offer today around noon for RCR, 3rd battalion
Swear in on September 1st and start basic Sept. 18th at Borden
Hopefully I will see some people from here there.


----------



## Chaz (25 Aug 2006)

Sorry about the re-post, server was down all day and is a little laggy


----------



## SoF (25 Aug 2006)

Good luck. I'm in Borden now; just graduated yesterday from the Jun.26 course. If you have any questions just im me


----------



## ProPatria031 (26 Aug 2006)

HELL YEA bro me too. i get sworn in on the 31st of Aug i leave Sherbrook on thee 17th. And I'm also going 3 RCR

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Future_Sapper (29 Aug 2006)

I just got my call today to start Sept. 18th in Borden, going in as Combat Enginneer... if anyone else is going to Borden feel free to contact me on MSN, jlafreniere087@hotmail.com

The recruiting process was real smooth for me. I started testing on Aug 2nd and I got my job offer today.  I get sworn in on Sept. 5th. I am so excited right now. I was actually hoping to go to St. Jean because I have relatives that live outside Montreal, but oh well... Borden is less travel time for me. Anyways, I hope to see everyone who's going to Borden in the near future. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MEDIC1523 (4 Sep 2006)

I'll be there! I am going in as a med tech.


----------



## great_white (5 Sep 2006)

Ill be there with you guys aswell.  Departing Calgary september 16th.  Going to get sworn in tommorow.  I am excited about getting in and going to Borden I think it will be a good change and alot of fun.  
Better go for a RUN, only 10 days left...


----------



## INF_Poulin (11 Sep 2006)

If anyone from the Ottawa area needs a lift, I'm leaving 16 September, sometime before 11am, and driving down. I live near Carleton Place, but could meet you in Kanata, if need be.  I have room for 2 or 3 people, depending how much gear everyone brings.  Spliting on gas would be appreciated.  Post here or email me at jeremy_83@hotmail.com.

Later
see you at Bordon
jer


----------



## Chaz (12 Sep 2006)

Hey Jer,
That sounds mighty good to me. My work is having a staff party for me at East Sides on Friday night and pretty sure they will be buying me a few rounds.
Going to the bus station at 6am really doesn't sound to appealing.
I live in Gloucester right off of Ogilvie but I could meet ya somewhere, maybe at the Kanata OC Transpo Park n' Ride.


----------



## INF_Poulin (13 Sep 2006)

Hey Chaz,
I got your email, and have decided on bussing it after all. It'll just be lots easier for me.
So, anyone that was interested, I retract my offer of a ride...But we can sit beside each other on the bus.
LOl, anyways, see you all there
later
jer


----------

